# 3rd LEG MI IBO TRIPLE CROWN



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

The 3rd Leg of the MI IBO Triple Crown is being held this week end Saturday May 23rd and Sunday May 24th at Whitetail Acres-240 Fogg Rd-Leslie, MI.
Registration is from 8am until 2pm. Contact Bill or Sue [email protected] or [email protected] This is always a great shoot!


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

that was a great shoot. i heard james paradine shot 311 ahc thats some awesome shooting . me well i suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

questxpbman said:


> that was a great shoot. i heard james paradine shot 311 ahc thats some awesome shooting . me well i suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


What does that mean? Did I get you this week...even though you shoot from the "kiddie" stakes?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

you didn't suck that bad you took third, we were last off the course and jim took an 8 on the last and shot 311, then 301,290,289 289,288. wasn't long but did a great job of making you think. gonna come down to george land big jim at the last shoot.


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

S4 300-60 said:


> What does that mean? Did I get you this week...even though you shoot from the "kiddie" stakes?


soo what did u shoot for a score? TIGER WOODS DOES NOT WIN EVERYTHING RIGHT, AND BESIDES YOUR A PRO U SHOULD SHOOT THE BLUE, MAY BE NEXT YEAR ILL PUT A SCOPE ON, BETTER YET U SHOULD PUT SOME PINS ON YOUR BOW. P.S. I SHOT A 290 AHC 7 x's


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

milkman38 said:


> you didn't suck that bad you took third, we were last off the course and jim took an 8 on the last and shot 311, then 301,290,289 289,288. wasn't long but did a great job of making you think. gonna come down to george land big jim at the last shoot.


boy that is going to be a battle, both are awesome shots, big jim is on a pretty good role now


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

questxpbman said:


> soo what did u shoot for a score? TIGER WOODS DOES NOT WIN EVERYTHING RIGHT, AND BESIDES YOUR A PRO U SHOULD SHOOT THE BLUE, MAY BE NEXT YEAR ILL PUT A SCOPE ON, BETTER YET U SHOULD PUT SOME PINS ON YOUR BOW. P.S. I SHOT A 290 AHC 7 x's


Pins? Oh-boy.......imagine the guff I would hear then....everybody whined when I was shooting 260's in MBO..LOL! (I shot Semi-Pro to keep the indians happy). 291 w/10-11's for me by the way.....

P.S. No Tiger doesn't win everything, but the guy who misses the cut every week usually never wins either...(not that I did, I just shot well enough to respect myself for a week.....:zip We'll have to hook up at one of these times.....


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought Bill did a nice job of changing things up from last weeks ASA shoot and agree that you don't have to make things long to make them challenging.

Nice shooting Jim!

Mark


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

S4 300-60 said:


> Pins? Oh-boy.......imagine the guff I would hear then....everybody whined when I was shooting 260's in MBO..LOL! (I shot Semi-Pro to keep the indians happy). 291 w/10-11's for me by the way.....
> 
> P.S. No Tiger doesn't win everything, but the guy who misses the cut every week usually never wins either...(not that I did, I just shot well enough to respect myself for a week.....:zip We'll have to hook up at one of these times.....


good shooting josh, keep it up , it nice to see ya out there , how did jason shoot? loren loher has the flu and shot 293, yea well hook up soon , i know have to work on yardage i sure could not see it sunday, oh well getum next time(maybe)


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

questxpbman said:


> good shooting josh, keep it up , it nice to see ya out there , how did jason shoot? loren loher has the flu and shot 293, yea well hook up soon , i know have to work on yardage i sure could not see it sunday, oh well getum next time(maybe)


Jason shot 292 w/11-11's with a BIG FAT ZERO...LOL! That longer deer, number 14-15 (by the first water cooler). He either hit it in the belly where it was all shot out, or bounced it off the bottom....either way it still scores the same. As for me, I shot a pretty spectacular 5 on it. I was happy to 11 that last target (fallow deer).


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Great shoot! I really like the property and layout of the course. My shooting could have been better, but I had a great time!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice course, lots of tough yardage out there, Bill did a great job I left alot of points out there.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

S4 300-60 said:


> Jason shot 292 w/11-11's with a BIG FAT ZERO...LOL! That longer deer, number 14-15 (by the first water cooler). He either hit it in the belly where it was all shot out, or bounced it off the bottom....either way it still scores the same. As for me, I shot a pretty spectacular 5 on it. I was happy to 11 that last target (fallow deer).


Good shooting Josh. What was that deer anyway? That was target 15. I shot it for 46 and hit the seem for a 5! It had to be about 50! Bill sets up a great range. Not super long but tough! He uses the land real well. Ohhhhh, that last target was a son of a gun!


----------



## mojo man (Aug 12, 2007)

S4 300-60 said:


> Jason shot 292 w/11-11's with a BIG FAT ZERO...LOL! That longer deer, number 14-15 (by the first water cooler). He either hit it in the belly where it was all shot out, or bounced it off the bottom....either way it still scores the same. As for me, I shot a pretty spectacular 5 on it. I was happy to 11 that last target (fallow deer).


Easy about that Zero. Just remeber who beat who.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*3rd leg*

Yes, I had a great day. The yardage was there, and the release was going off great. The first and last targets were 8s, but got into a roll. One of my best scores to date.

I think there was over 180 shooters again. This was a great course. Bill changed the whole range around.

Great job Bill.


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

are the scores posted yet?


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Scores*

Anybody know where the scores are.


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

no scores yet


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Still nothing after a week!!!!!


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I am beginning to wonder if we will ever see the results......


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

*wheres the scores*

come on when are the scores going to be posted...


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*scores*

hey guys don't blame the clubs for the scores it the people that run the web site we have no control when they get posted i sent mine in tuesday after the shoot and the didn't get posted for a week or more, jack's wife had to retype everything from them last time, sorry guys we will see what we can do to change this next year.

troy


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe we need to find somewhere else to post them.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

while we seem to be on the topic, a nice addition to the website might be a list of officials or IBO leaders at the state level for Michigan. Who do we get ahold of if a score is incorrectly posted, or have a rules issue at a shoot or want to clear something up? Who is responsible for posting the results and the delay there-of. I guess, who makes up the leadership for IBO in the state of Michigan?


----------



## mojo man (Aug 12, 2007)

Scores are for all that care.


----------

